# My gas fire



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My wonderful gas fire isnt working!!! I put a new gas bottle on last weekend and it seemed faulty cos the fire wouldnt work, so I took it back, they let me change it and it was fine. Anyway, its been fine all week. But tonight when I went to switch it on, it wont stay on! The pilot light comes on, but it makes a crackling sound and when I take my finger off the other button it just goes out!! Any tips??? Its cold! 


Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> My wonderful gas fire isnt working!!! I put a new gas bottle on last weekend and it seemed faulty cos the fire wouldnt work, so I took it back, they let me change it and it was fine. Anyway, its been fine all week. But tonight when I went to switch it on, it wont stay on! The pilot light comes on, but it makes a crackling sound and when I take my finger off the other button it just goes out!! Any tips??? Its cold!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


It sounds like an empty bottle Jo...have you checked it ??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> It sounds like an empty bottle Jo...have you checked it ??



I'm wondering that - not good after under a week. I only use it in the evenings How can you tell if its empty???


Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm wondering that - not good after under a week. I only use it in the evenings How can you tell if its empty???
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Take it out and shake it, if you hear a "swishing" sound theres gas in there. or tap it with something metal. If it sounds "hollow" its empty.


----------



## liclgl (Dec 18, 2009)

jojo said:


> My wonderful gas fire isnt working!!! I put a new gas bottle on last weekend and it seemed faulty cos the fire wouldnt work, so I took it back, they let me change it and it was fine. Anyway, its been fine all week. But tonight when I went to switch it on, it wont stay on! The pilot light comes on, but it makes a crackling sound and when I take my finger off the other button it just goes out!! Any tips??? Its cold!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Lucky you live in Spain ... Imagine what would happen if you lived in Scandinavia:boxing:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> My wonderful gas fire isnt working!!! I put a new gas bottle on last weekend and it seemed faulty cos the fire wouldnt work, so I took it back, they let me change it and it was fine. Anyway, its been fine all week. But tonight when I went to switch it on, it wont stay on! The pilot light comes on, but it makes a crackling sound and when I take my finger off the other button it just goes out!! Any tips??? Its cold!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


OMG Jo, this is a tragedy!! You must be freezing your butt off. 
A gas bottle weighs a lot less when it's empty doesn't it??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> OMG Jo, this is a tragedy!! You must be freezing your butt off.
> A gas bottle weighs a lot less when it's empty doesn't it??


much less

jojo - maybe something is blocking the pilot light?

take it back to the shop today




I have a story about gas bottles

a few weeks ago I took a frantic call from a student - her boyfriend had been to swap an empty one for a full one at a self-service place & got back home with another empty one

she'd gone back to the garage with him to try & explain with her rudimentary spanish (only been learning a few months) what had happened - but couldn't make herself understood, or understand they guy

I spoke to the guy - sorted it out, after he did a count at the end of the day if the totals didn't balance he'd give them a full one the next morning - which he did:clap2:

but I ask you - it's easy really - if you can pick it up easily it's not full


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I went to bed early with a hot water bottle! I think from what everyone has said that its empty - they must have given us a half full one or something, I doubt I'll be able to vconvey that to the garage tho, so I'll have to just swap it and buy another one!!!!! I dont think its the pilot light cos that comes on and stays for a minute or two. Not sure that I have the box or the receipt to take that back to the shop, even if it is the pilot light - I hope it isnt!!!?

Got the electric radiatoron this morning, it doubles up as a clothes dryer, but thats not brilliant! So once we're all up and sorted, I'll take my son with me to get another one! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ITS NOT THE GAS CYLINDER! :sad::sad::sad::hurt:

My son thinks its the regulator???? 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> ITS NOT THE GAS CYLINDER! :sad::sad::sad::hurt:
> 
> My son thinks its the regulator????
> 
> Jo xxx


just take it back to the shop jo................


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> just take it back to the shop jo................


If the shop's a long way, just buy a new regulator - cheap and easy to fit. They sell them in lots of places.

Bad luck I guess. Mine's lasted for years.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> If the shop's a long way, just buy a new regulator - cheap and easy to fit. They sell them in lots of places.
> 
> Bad luck I guess. Mine's lasted for years.


I have a new regulator!! and I have found the fault, its because the regulator doesnt seem to quite fit the bottle top properly - it works if I stand and push the regulator down, this minute I stop pushing it goes out!! The new regulator is the same as the old one, so is it a design fault? Is it my gas bottle, altho this one has a slightly different top from the last one that didnt work!

I'm getting cross with the whole business now! I'm not going back to the shop again, too much traffic and too far! It'll have to wait til I get back from the UK. I loved that gas fire !! 


Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Aye, we're going to get one of these. Mrs Doggy reckons it'll be much better than using the aircon when it's not quite cold enough to get the (log)fire going and so keep the bills down. 
What she doesn't know is that I have the aircon banging away like a good'un on a morning before she gets up so the next problem is going to be getting to the next couple of lekky bills before she does


Doggy


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

*regulator*



jojo said:


> I have a new regulator!! and I have found the fault, its because the regulator doesnt seem to quite fit the bottle top properly - it works if I stand and push the regulator down, this minute I stop pushing it goes out!! The new regulator is the same as the old one, so is it a design fault? Is it my gas bottle, altho this one has a slightly different top from the last one that didnt work!
> 
> I'm getting cross with the whole business now! I'm not going back to the shop again, too much traffic and too far! It'll have to wait til I get back from the UK. I loved that gas fire !!
> 
> ...


Jo - I'm not being condescending but - are you fitting the regulator correctly?
You hold the top of the regulator and pull the flat outer plate of the regulator up, push the regulator down onto the valve, release the flat plate and then push the flat outer plate down to lock the regulator onto the valve. You then cannot pull the regulator off the valve.
Hope this makes sense and is of help.
Graham


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

morlandg said:


> Jo - I'm not being condescending but - are you fitting the regulator correctly?
> You hold the top of the regulator and pull the flat outer plate of the regulator up, push the regulator down onto the valve, release the flat plate and then push the flat outer plate down to lock the regulator onto the valve. You then cannot pull the regulator off the valve.
> Hope this makes sense and is of help.
> Graham



Hey, you be as condescending as you like!!  Any advise is gratefully recieved, I'll see if I can follow your instructions ?! I was gonna ask my neighbour to take a look today, just in case its me being "blonde". Altho my sons fairly good with things like this and he cant seem to get it to work either and it does feel "right" when its "in place"??!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Hey, you be as condescending as you like!!  Any advise is gratefully recieved, I'll see if I can follow your instructions ?! I was gonna ask my neighbour to take a look today, just in case its me being "blonde". Altho my sons fairly good with things like this and he cant seem to get it to work either and it does feel "right" when its "in place"??!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


:scared::boom::doh::shocked: oh dear


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My son, has been playing with the old regulator and an empty gas bottle and decided he knew what the problem was - something about ball bearings and slots LOL???? Anyway, we've had a final "play" with the gas heater and ......... its working!!! I dont think we had the regulator on properly - not because we're stupid, but it really isnt a very good design, it has to be pushed down in a certain way with the ball bearings in a certain place to make it "click" properly ???

We now have heat!!! YAY!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

jojo said:


> My son, has been playing with the old regulator and an empty gas bottle and decided he knew what the problem was - something about ball bearings and slots LOL???? Anyway, we've had a final "play" with the gas heater and ......... its working!!! I dont think we had the regulator on properly - not because we're stupid, but it really isnt a very good design, it has to be pushed down in a certain way with the ball bearings in a certain place to make it "click" properly ???
> 
> We now have heat!!! YAY!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Don't like to brag.....:juggle:
Well done - enjoy!
Graham


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

morlandg said:


> Don't like to brag.....:juggle:
> Well done - enjoy!
> Graham


Thanks for your help - I showed my son what you'd written and he went off muttering that there must be a way! Its warming up in here now, so I might even take my coat and scarf off in a mo lol!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Thanks for your help - I showed my son what you'd written and he went off muttering that there must be a way! Its warming up in here now, so I might even take my coat and scarf off in a mo lol!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Two things:

First - those regulators can be very difficult to get on - a lot of pushing and twisting. It helps if you're strong. When you think you've got it on and released the black collar to lock it , give it a final push and twist - that sometimes does it (youcan hear a click)

Second - each bottle is different. I had one bottle that I couldn't get the regulator on at all - I took it back to the depot and they changed it.

I'm glad you're warm now. Here (Somerset) it's V cold and looks like a Christmas Card outside. Can't wait to get back to Spain.......


----------

